# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Вайшнавский женский клуб

## Яшода д д

Для всех матаджи создан новый ЗАКРЫТЫЙ раздел "Вайшнавский женский клуб", к которому  имеет доступ ТОЛЬКО женская часть пользователей форума Кришна.ру. 
Дорогие матаджи! Если у вас есть желание быть подключенными к ВЖК, а доступа к данному разделу пока нет, пишите мне в личку-подключу.

----------


## Яшода д д

Дорогие матаджи! Я чуть чуть освоилась в роли модератора.Для того чтобы подключиться к ВЖК ( если Вы не видите этот раздел),нужно зайти в свой КАБИНЕТ , найти закладку ГРУППЫ и попроситься в ВЖК.Через небольшое время я Вас подключу.

----------


## Яшода д д

Дорогие матаджи! Напоминаю , что для более комфортного общения на форуме действует закрытый  Вайшнавский женский клуб(ВЖК) .Присоединяйтесь!
Для подключения нужно зайти к себе в кабинет, нажать  закладку -группы и поставить галочку- присоединиться к ВЖК.Приглашаются все матаджи. Ждем вас! :smilies:

----------


## Анна К.

Хотела зарегистрироваться в группе - ничего не получилось. у меня вообще в кабинете эта группа не отображается. Что делать?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Хотела зарегистрироваться в группе - ничего не получилось. у меня вообще в кабинете эта группа не отображается. Что делать?


"Кабинет" - "Группы прав". Вы туда входили?

----------


## Яшода д д

> "Кабинет" - "Группы прав". Вы туда входили?


Да! Да ! 
Именно так.Нужно не в профиле смотреть группы, а  в кабинете- группы прав :smilies:

----------


## Анна К.

Спасибо, теперь нашла.

----------


## Яшода д д

Традиционно напоминаю о существовании на форуме ВЖК ( Вайшнавский Женский Клуб) . Матаджи , присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Яшода д д

Дорогие матаджи - на нашем форуме есть закрытый женский клуб ВЖК. Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Ж есть а М?

----------


## Яшода д д

Не знаю о таком. Нужен?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Яшода джи, вы на форум заходите? смотрю, были последний раз 16 авг. 2017. 
Заявки в ЖК ведь есть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кто, кроме Яшоды д.д., может подключать в ЖК?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Кто, кроме Яшоды д.д., может подключать в ЖК?


Radha-namini dd

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А когда Radha-namini dd была на форуме последний раз? 
Я несколько лет не вижу здесь ни одного ее сообщения. 

Может быть, им это попросту и не нужно. 

Написала ей в ЛП  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/member.php?u=64

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кто еще может подключать к ЖК?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я предложила за прошедшие несколько месяцев двум матаджи подключиться в клуб - они не смогли этого сделать. 
Модераторов в ЖК нет.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

А там в этом ЖК есть какая то жизнь? Пишут ли сообщения? Есть ли обсуждение?
Нужен ли этот раздел до сих пор?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Там много чего интересного. 
И конечно нужен - общаемся  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А там в этом ЖК есть какая то жизнь? Пишут ли сообщения? Есть ли обсуждение?
> Нужен ли этот раздел до сих пор?


Нужность определяется не внешней активностью, а тем, что для матаджи должно быть закрытое место для общения.  
Если кто-то общается в соцсетях - это их выбор, а другим этот формат неудобен и неинтересен как таковой. 
Свой форум - это и порядок, и спокойствие, и удобство поиска темы. 
Ну и конечно, многие попросту читатели, а не писатели.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А там в этом ЖК есть какая то жизнь? Пишут ли сообщения? Есть ли обсуждение?
> Нужен ли этот раздел до сих пор?


Я пишу, что матаджи хотели подключиться - вы спрашиваете, а нужен ли этот раздел до сих пор. Ну не странно ли.

----------

